# Can have ATI Radeon and Nvidia together?

## sheepdog

O.k. So nobody could tell me how to use my dual-head ATI Radeon 8500 for 2 monitors on linux (see previous post).  So I installed a second video card to get the second monitor.  This is supposed to work. Now I have an ATI Radeon 8500 and a e-TNT2 M64 Nvidia.  Installed the Nvidia driver with 

```
emerge kernel-nvidia
```

.  But when I do 

```
insmod NVdriver
```

 it doesn't load.  The complaint is  *Quote:*   

> init_module: no such device.

  

Anyone know if you can use both an ATI Radeon and this Nvidia card together?

Other than putting NVdriver in the modules.autoload, anything else to do?

Any solutions to the current insmod error?

Thank you.

-- Michael

----------

## RagManX

Don't know, but they should work fine together.  I am replying because I recently had a similar problem where my system couldn't load the NVdriver module.  For some reason, I had to emerge nvidia-glx after emerge'ing kernel-nvidia to get my NVdriver recognized and loaded.  Might try that.

RagManX

----------

## sheepdog

 *RagManX wrote:*   

> I had to emerge nvidia-glx after emerge'ing kernel-nvidia to get my NVdriver recognized and loaded.  Might try that.
> 
> RagManX

 

Thanks.  I did try it but it did not make any difference.  Still cannot load the NVdriver.

-- Michael

----------

## Forge

The ATI binary driver should do dualhead on your 8500 without issue, but you can only use either the ATI binary driver OR the nvidia one.

I'd also not use the NVdriver for a TNT2 second head. The nv driver in Xfree86 should give everything but 3D accel, and getting 3D accel will break ALL other 3D acceleration in the system (NVdriver = TNT2 3D, 8500 not; nv driver = 8500 3D, TNT2 not).

----------

## sheepdog

 *Forge wrote:*   

> The ATI binary driver should do dualhead on your 8500 without issue

 

If you are saying that with one ATI 8500 video card I should be able to drive 2 monitors, please tell me how.  Nothing I have tried to this point, i.e. setting up XF86config as if for 2 video cards, has worked.  My web searches have found no evidence that anyone has described a solution for one video card.  It's always two cards.

-- Michael

----------

